# Audi TT Body Kits Thread



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

i'm used to the Golf/Jetta MKIV Forums and having a thread that lists the different body kits that are available to our cars. so here are a few examples for our cars:

Caractere:
































Rieger V2:








































Rieger V1:
























Zender:


















_Modified by SungTT at 10:12 AM 3-28-2005_


----------



## tristan325 (Jan 2, 2003)

votex owns all


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Body Kits Thread (SungTT)*

















These two images are not the Votex kit... they are actually the 3.2 S-Line TT Kit (Which is a different rear spoiler and valance and the front bumper is also different). The Votex is a kit that actually mounts over existing body (Front Spoiler Lip, Rocker Panels, Rear Lower Lip and a Spoiler which replaces the original.


----------



## RealSlimNaTTey (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't get it. What do the Votex side skirts look like then?


----------



## Yacco Man (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (RealSlimNaTTey)*

they basically look the same as the original sides, about two inches lower


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Yacco Man)*

feel free to post the right votex kit pics or add new ones i didn't post up.


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (SungTT)*

Reiger!


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Getta 1.8T)*

that's Rieger


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

I am very happy with my Reiger V1 - VERY HAPPY!







< ---- See?


----------



## nex (Apr 3, 2005)

somebody should stick this thread


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (nex)*

Votex:


----------



## mobiledaveb (Oct 5, 2002)

*rear valence for TT*

Hey.. I'm new to the TT forum (long time VW owner). Last week I saw a link to a parts site that carries the OEM rear valence (around the tail pipes) for the 2005 TT but for the life of me I can't find the site. Any pointers? Thanks!
-d


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: rear valence for TT (mobiledaveb)*

ttstuff.com


----------



## mobiledaveb (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: rear valence for TT (a1vdubnut)*

thats it. thanks.


----------

